# bump buddies?



## cluckerduckie

Would it be too early to ask for a bump buddy? 


I'm currently due January 27, 2017. Will be better adjusted end of June. 

:)

Not sure if my siggy is still up but this will be my third. :D:happydance:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

I'm due 31st of January! I'm more than happy to be your bump buddy!!


----------



## cluckerduckie

:happydance:
:hugs:

Hiya!!

How long have you known for?!

How are you feeling? 

Was your pregnancy planned?


----------



## Breeelizabeth

cluckerduckie said:


> :happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya!!
> 
> How long have you known for?!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Was your pregnancy planned?


Hey there!! 
I've only known for two days! This is my second and was a huge shock. I've only been dating my partner for a month :/ hahaha! I'm only like 3+6! I actually feel great in comparison to the pregnancy with my daughter, I was throwing up long before I got a positive test and continued that way until the day I had her. So my fingers and toes are crossed that doesn't happen again. I'm super excited though.

How about you? Was the pregnancy planned? How are you feeling? (I can't see your signature by the way!)


----------



## cluckerduckie

Breeelizabeth said:


> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> :hugs:
> 
> Hiya!!
> 
> How long have you known for?!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Was your pregnancy planned?
> 
> 
> Hey there!!
> I've only known for two days! This is my second and was a huge shock. I've only been dating my partner for a month :/ hahaha! I'm only like 3+6! I actually feel great in comparison to the pregnancy with my daughter, I was throwing up long before I got a positive test and continued that way until the day I had her. So my fingers and toes are crossed that doesn't happen again. I'm super excited though.
> 
> How about you? Was the pregnancy planned? How are you feeling? (I can't see your signature by the way!)Click to expand...

I've known for about a week on Wednesday. I have super early faint bfp's but didn't expect this one at all. I'm usually tipsy after having a glass of wine and drank 3 glasses with dinner two days before getting a positive and felt nothing different. 

My husband and I have been ttc for 26 months. No known losses, just wacky cycles. This pregnancy was a welcomed surprise. Just when I was about to have a laproscopy too. This month, I chucked the ovacue monitor and went with digital ovulation tests along with bbt. This was my first cycle tracking temps correctly and I was surprised when my temps stayed up past 10 days. I don't eat food. I suck on ginger candy all day until I have blisters on my tongue. The dry heaving gets me as well as the bad pressure behind my ears when I feel like I have to puke.

My signature, I *think* I removed it a while ago as it took up to much space. I have two boys, oldest is 6 and youngest is 3.

Can't recall which side my boys implanted but this one is on the left side as for the cramping I'm getting. Eventough I'm sure I ovulated on the right side.
:dohh:


----------



## kimmy04

Me! I'm due the 26th with my 3rd!


----------



## mrs.green2015

My edd is Jan 29th but will know more in a few weeks


----------



## ale

I'm due January 19! Will get adjusted June 14 at my first appointment/ultrasound! Also baby #3


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hello to all! :D
I apologize for typos. Using my phone during breaks at work.
My hpt this morning was insanely dark compared to the one I took on 10dpo. I have a blaring positive and that reassures me. 

I am awaiting the day I can use my doppler.
Since finding out, days have come to a halt. I have an appointment the 31 for blood work I'm guessing. Can't remember my first appointments as the ob didn't want to see me until I was 8+ weeks.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi! :hi:

I'm due 30th January :) we just found out yesterday at 15dpo. 

This will be my 2nd :cloud9: 

Already feeling nauseous all throughout the day and fatigue has kicked in. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## Emsbambino

cluckerduckie said:


> Would it be too early to ask for a bump buddy?
> 
> 
> I'm currently due January 27, 2017. Will be better adjusted end of June.
> 
> :)
> 
> Not sure if my siggy is still up but this will be my third. :D:happydance:

I'm due 27th January too x


----------



## May55

so far due Jan 29th, will adjust whenever I have my first ultrasound.. Baby #2 :)


----------



## cluckerduckie

When I have some free time, I'll probably make a chart so I don't lose people.
I'm anxious over this pregnancy. I took provera 30 days prior to getting my bfp and really hoping that something is growing.
Constantly peeing every hour is reassuring but still rough. 
Counting down to 9 weeks. I'll feel safer then.
Anyone else anxious?


----------



## bumbleberry

cluckerduckie said:


> When I have some free time, I'll probably make a chart so I don't lose people.
> I'm anxious over this pregnancy. I took provera 30 days prior to getting my bfp and really hoping that something is growing.
> Constantly peeing every hour is reassuring but still rough.
> Counting down to 9 weeks. I'll feel safer then.
> Anyone else anxious?

I'm with you on the peeing constantly! :haha:

I wouldn't say I'm anxious as such, I just feel a little bit in limbo as our mw's don't see anyone until they are at least 8 weeks and then you have to go a session with others and they give you info, then arrange the booking appt after that. 

Symptoms have been pretty strong the last couple of days but seemed to have eased off a bit today x


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so anxious! With two previous losses I feel doomed like it's inevitable something will happen. With the first loss at 8 weeks I started spotting at 7 and the due date was pushed back. So I won't feel any better until it first scan at 7 weeks if baby measures on track.


----------



## MrsRabren

Hi ladies! Hoping to be able to stick around. I had a chemical last month so I'm not able to completely convince myself this one will make it, despite the strong test lines (and I've taken a ton of them!). 

Assuming all is well, edd is Jan 29 and this will be #2.


----------

